# FC-718MC4H6 - World Timer - no manual or instruction booklet?/



## monochromejournal (Nov 22, 2012)

I recently acquired my first FC the Classic Manufacture Worldtimer from a Canadian AD. I have very impressed with the quality and craftsmanship of this watch however I have a few niggles.

The wood presentation box is beautiful but I was sad to find that the metallic LE plate was sitting in a plastic bag and not fixed to the inside of the box. Although the watch was delivered with a LE certificate of authenticity that matched the serial on the watch, it did not come with an instruction manual or booklet. The Booklet that was included had the entire FC collection, except for the World Timer model (odd?).

Is this normal or has the AD forgotten to give me the instruction booklet for this particular watch? Although adjustments are intuitive it would be nice to have documentation. I checked the offical FC website and could not find an instruction booklet for this model.

I would appreciate it if a FC representative could get back to me. I posted a similar inquiry to the FC office forum on the company website but traffic is very slim there and have yet to receive an answer.

Thanks.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

.


----------



## FCGVA (May 18, 2012)

Dear Monochromejournal,

Thank you for your purchase. 
We are sorry, normally the AD should put out the metallic plate out of the plastic bag and should also give you the instruction booklet. He did not provide you the right information.
Could you please send us an email at [email protected] then we could send you the instructions for your watch.

Many thanks and best regards.


----------



## simms327 (May 1, 2012)

I purchased my FC from a Canadian AD also, and the box came with the plaque in a plastic bag, and although i got the documentation, it doesnt fit in the box, so it has to be stored elsewhere. A minor but noticeable design flaw.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

post some pics of the watch brah.


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Just handled the FC Worldtimer at an AD close to where I work and have to say it is absolutely a fantastic looking watch. The details on the dial are exceptional as is the dark blue strap. Now I just have see if my local AD has it at their store.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

BaCaitlin said:


> Just handled the FC Worldtimer at an AD close to where I work and have to say it is absolutely a fantastic looking watch. The details on the dial are exceptional as is the dark blue strap. Now I just have see if my local AD has it at their store.


Was it the version with the map dial and round markers or the guilloche dial with roman numerals? You didn't happen to see the Alpina Worldtimer there as well, did you?


----------



## FCGVA (May 18, 2012)

The Frédérique Constant Classics Manufacture Worldtimer model with the world map is referenced under : FC-718WM4H6


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

BrentYYC said:


> Was it the version with the map dial and round markers or the guilloche dial with roman numerals? You didn't happen to see the Alpina Worldtimer there as well, did you?


It was the one with the world map. The blue alligator strap is of awesome quality on this watch. It's got the right amount of padding and even has a logo of an alligator on the underside of the strap.

No...no Alpina Worldtimer in sight...from what I'm hearing, it's very difficult if not impossible to get your hands on one at this time.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

BaCaitlin said:


> No...no Alpina Worldtimer in sight...from what I'm hearing, it's very difficult if not impossible to get your hands on one at this time.


Which A.D. were you at? I've been talking to Solaris about the Alpina.


----------



## Rustam Mehta (May 1, 2014)

I bought my new gold plated FC worldtimer on the net.For starters it arrived in the standard green box without any documents.I have currently set the time zone to Thailand and am surprised that ever since ive used this watch which has been all of 2 days the date does not change.I change the date manually in the morning even though the watch has be fully wound the previous night.Pl help..do i need to make some setting changes?is this normal for this model,or a fault?Or is the watch a fake?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Instead of quick-changing the date, try advancing the hands forward to make sure the date clicks over to the next number, and then set it to the proper time. You may have the date stuck or on the incorrect am/pm setting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NatSH (May 27, 2008)

Had the same problem with the date not advancing. Tried to set it to one day before and advancing it to after midnight. Issue solved.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

